# E-mails with attachments slow to open in Outlook 2007



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

I have a user running Windows XP and Office 2007 Professional Plus. With her Outlook 2007, she is having difficulties bringing up e-mails that have attachments. She uses the reading pane and when she clicks on a message with an attachement, the reading panes goes blank and it can take 10 to 15 seconds before the message appears in the reading pane window. Even after she has viewed the e-mail, when she clicks on it again it still takes 10 to 15 seconds for it to appear in the reading pane. 

Any other e-mails are viewing fine with no issues. You click on them and they come up just fine. 

We run Symantic Anti-Virus Corporate edition 9.0 but I did not see a feature on her program to disable e-mail scanning in case that was the issue for some reason.

No one else is having this issue.

Is there any settings or anything I can look for in Outlook that may resolve this issue?

I appreciate any and all help!


----------



## WAJ0606 (Oct 10, 2007)

Have you tried turning off the attachment previewer?
Turn attachment previewers on or off
Attachment previewers that come with the 2007 Office release are on by default. If you don't want to use some or any of the attachment previewers, follow these steps to turn them off.

In Outlook, on the Tools menu, click Trust Center, and then click Attachment Handling. 
Do one of the following:
To turn off all attachment previewers, click Turn off Attachment Preview. 
To turn off a specific attachment previewer, click Attachment and Document Previewers, clear the check box for a previewer you want to turn off, and then click OK. 
To turn them on, click to select the Turn off Attachment Preview or specific attachment previewer options.


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Tried that and it still doesnt work right. We actually have the reading pane turned off . Its just when she double-clicks to open an e-mail with an attachment the hourglass comes up and it literally takes about 20 to 30 seconds for the e-mail to come up. I looked at Task manager during this process and it does not show any abnormal activity. It actually shows System Idle process in the 90's. Very peculiar!


----------



## ITbelle (Nov 23, 2007)

Try clearing the users Outlook cache - Outlook uses a temporary folder to save and open the attachments. 
C:\Documents and Settings\%USER_NAME%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet 
Files\OLK#\ (where # is a random number)

Also as per above suggestion on the Attachment Previewer - even if you have the reading pane turned off - it still causes issues with performance. You have to go into the Trust Centre|Attachment Handling and check the box to turn off attachment previews.


----------

